# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  9-month 2500 FUE Donor Area - Dr. Patrick Mwamba in Europe (Belgium)

## WHTC Clinic

https://youtu.be/3hYz1r2TiV0







This patient had over twenty-five hundred FUE by FIT grafts harvested. At nine months after the procedure, not only can you see results in the recipient area, you can also notice them in the donor area as well. Dr. Patrick Mwamba's method involves no conventional donor scar. 

Excellent Hair loss treatments in Europe and Belgium

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Great hair transplant results photos and video. It's definitely near flawless.

----------

